# Looking for established house painting firm in Corpus area



## Heartwood (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello I’m reaching out to the 2cool community to see if anyone has a recommendation for a high quality house painter in the Corpus area. House is on pilings,.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Heartwood said:


> Hello I’m reaching out to the 2cool community to see if anyone has a recommendation for a high quality house painter in the Corpus area. House is on pilings,.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Might try Gonzales Painting Co (Adrian) 361-222-5432. They are in Rockport, but might go to Corpus.


----------



## Heartwood (Dec 26, 2019)

DGAustin said:


> Might try Gonzales Painting Co (Adrian) 361-222-5432. They are in Rockport, but might go to Corpus.


Awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## Jw0808 (Jun 17, 2017)

A & A Perfection Painting 361-688-7782

Mostly do large jobs, but very quality work at a fast pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

